# Skol Jnr at the Velodrome



## I like Skol (7 Apr 2014)

Took my oldest son for a Junior track taster session at the Manchester Velodrome today. It was lots of firsts for him. 1st time on the track, 1st time riding fixed gear, 1st time using clipless pedals and of course he did have his 1st clipless moment, ending up in an undignified heap on the floor  Unfortunately this was about 2/3rds of the way through the session just when I didn't have the camera pointing in his direction 

I'm dead chuffed because, apart from the one slip, he took to the whole thing like a pro.






Vid clip here (clip pic to be directed to vid....)




But look how high he went on his 1st visit 





We are back for a 2nd session tomorrow after lunch to see if he can improve on his 29.79s timed lap.

We also bumped in to some other Cyclechatters, can anyone put names to these faces? 
The one that looks quite fast did a sub 23s lap.... whoosh.....




View attachment 41717


----------



## TissoT (7 Apr 2014)

Excellent pictures .... And riding above the blue/recovery line ... Good going for a junior !
Should put him fallward for a blue slip ....


----------



## potsy (7 Apr 2014)

Is that Globalti?

Well done mini skol, looks like your teaching is paying off, I still am too chicken to try it


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Apr 2014)

potsy said:


> Is that Globalti?
> 
> Well done mini skol, looks like your teaching is paying off, I still am too chicken to try it


Sure they could fit you in on Sunday


----------



## I like Skol (7 Apr 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Sure they could fit you in on Sunday


After being there today I am even keener to have a go myself but unfortunately I am working nights Thurs-Sun, finishing on Mon morning 

I'm sure I could kick ass if I did go


----------



## YahudaMoon (7 Apr 2014)

Hi 

Well done Jnr 

Yeah above the blue line looks scary, thats why Ive not been yet lol


----------



## 400bhp (7 Apr 2014)

Brilliant

How old is he and what's the youngest you can get them on track?


----------



## TissoT (7 Apr 2014)

400bhp said:


> Brilliant
> 
> How old is he and what's the youngest you can get them on track?


9 years old to ride the track !


----------



## 400bhp (7 Apr 2014)

Thanks.

4 year's to go.


----------



## I like Skol (7 Apr 2014)

tissot said:


> 9 years old to ride the track !


My youngest is 8 and very capable. I tried to talk his way on to the session but apparently it's an insurance thing so not negotiable. There were a couple of kids smaller than him!


----------



## SamR (7 Apr 2014)

I like Skol said:


> We also bumped in to some other Cyclechatters, can anyone put names to these faces?
> The one that looks quite fast did a sub 23s lap.... whoosh.....
> View attachment 41712



I have no idea who that could have been... He seemed to be going very fast though.


----------



## Globalti (7 Apr 2014)

I like Skol said:


> We also bumped in to some other Cyclechatters, can anyone put names to these faces?
> The one that looks quite fast did a sub 23s lap.... whoosh.....
> View attachment 41712



Great panning shot - hope you don't mind but we've saved it!


----------



## I like Skol (7 Apr 2014)

Globalti said:


> Great panning shot - hope you don't mind but we've saved it!


I clipped it from Vid footage. PM me your email address and I'll send you what I've got


----------



## fossyant (8 Apr 2014)

Was it a full size bike ? If so which ?


----------



## I like Skol (8 Apr 2014)

fossyant said:


> Was it a full size bike ? If so which ?


We are back there after lunch so I will check out the frame and wheel sizes. His bike was numbered 195-4 which I think might be a 19.5 inch bike #4. That equates to a 49cm frame? There was quite a bit of seatpost showing so I think it may be smaller than that (the seatpost was set right in the first picture).


----------



## I like Skol (8 Apr 2014)

I like Skol said:


> We are back there after lunch so I will check out the frame and wheel sizes. His bike was numbered 195-4 which I think might be a 19.5 inch bike #4. That equates to a 49cm frame? There was quite a bit of seatpost showing so I think it may be smaller than that (the seatpost was set right in the first picture).


Doh! Forgot to check out the wheel sizes so mot sure if they are 700s or 650s. They weren't as well organised today so the bikes weren't out ready and it turned into a bit of a scrum. My lad ended up on an 18" bike but it still fitted him well and he was right at home with the Look clipless pedals.

He knocked about 2.1s off his fast timed lap


----------

